# Hauling Bikes Inside a Travel Trailer?



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

So, my creaky back means our tent camping days are done. We're going to buy a small (17 feet) travel trailer soon. What I want to figure out is how to safely haul two bikes in the cramped space inside the camper.

My plan: Remove front wheels (duh), somehow secure one of the bikes on the bed so as not to bounce off as we motor down the highway, then secure the other bike against something else. Seems like it will work but I am asking for advise/photos from anyone who has already done this kind of thing. Seems silly to me to attach the bikes via a hitch rack on the outside of the camper when there is enough space to transport them inside.

Any thoughts?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

You are over thinking it. Just put the bikes upright inside. Pad them if you think they need it. Bungee them to something to keep them in place.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

You're probably right. But getting both bikes upright might be tough due to lack of room. We won't really know until we try.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Once you start pulling a trailer, you drive a lot slower. There are many other things to worry about getting broken in the trailer than the bikes. Bikes are tough, coffee pots, dishes and your good Scotch for example are not.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Rock said:


> Once you start pulling a trailer, you drive a lot slower. There are many other things to worry about getting broken in the trailer than the bikes. Bikes are tough, coffee pots, dishes and your good Scotch for example are not.


Haha! I'm sure we'll make some mistakes. But, I don't want to scratch anything up (bikes OR camper) by being dumb. I don't want my brand new camping trailer to look like a pissed off dog had been riding back there the first time we take it out. There are not many good anchor points to secure bikes that I'd be comfortable with inside most of these campers. As for the Scotch, it will ride in the tow vehicle!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi OnePivot:

We are also looking for a small lightweight trailer to pull behind an Aerostar minivan. I am curious as to what you are getting.

We are looking at an R-Pod 171, but they are so expensive.
r-pod Travel Trailers and Hybrid Trailers by Forest River

I would just get some large moving blankets, wrap them up, and throw them in. Removing the pedals make a surprising difference. Take it from a guy who hauls two mountain bikes in an Escort 2-door


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

We're probably going to end up with this:

2014 Riverside RV WHITE WATER RETRO 177 Travel Trailer Gulfport, MS Foley RV Center

With front wheels & pedals removed there should be plenty of room.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, thanks, I like that. We want something with one bed and a table that you can use simultaneously. Will check it out.
RIVERSIDE RV manufacturer of RETRO TRAVEL TRAILERS - RETRO MODEL 177 ISLAND BED

The Scamp is nice, but you sleep on the table.

It's crazy, a buddy got a new 26' Forest River for $16k. You'd think the little ones would be a little cheaper.

BTW, the R-pod comes with or has an option for a hitch receiver under the bumper for attaching a bike rack.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

It's funny how the little ones are speedy. We picked up a used Chalet LTW (A frame popup) last summer. Much warmer than tenting, and the lights, sink, hot eater, etc are nice to have. On the chalet, there's a receiver hitch on the back for accessories like bike racks. Other models have storage space on the tongue which could also hold bikes.


----------



## azbikeracks (Jun 12, 2014)

I am very interested in starting to make bike racks to fit into campers.
I own Azbikeracks.com , these bike racks are super solid and light weight.
If you can measure the distance we have to work with I am sure we have a rack for you.
I make a Double rack that is about 22 in wide total , 10 inches between the two. but if we have to put them closer together then you might have to put in one fwd and one backwards.
Two bike rack is $99 
Plus then when you are camping you pull it out and the bikes are standing right in camp....Go home and then stand them in the Garage 
Please let me know if I can make one for you
Steve Navis


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a link to a travel trailer forum where someone modified the dinette to carry bikes inside the trailer. Seems like a good solution for securing the bikes inside a trailer.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Very low tech but I just did two bikes with a couple old blankets and the cushions off the benches in the camper to wedge them in. Fully padded (cushions protected from chain etc by blankets). 400 mile round trip neither bike moved or touched anything hard.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

I agree, moving blankets are pretty easy, cheap and if you loosen stem bolts/swing bars then stack they are fine.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you don't mind taking off the front wheel and stashing it separately, you could mount one of these kind of mounts on the floor or bulkhead...


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Just mounts some of these truck bed mounts to a flat sheet of wood and lay it flat on the floor of you TT. Then mount some Drings on some cabinets or a wall to strap it down.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

What are you going to pull the camper with???

You can get a Grey Wolf 17RR which has a rear garage. Personally i like the livinlite camplites and VRV toy haulers. You can get a really narrow 6ftx15 which is as narrow as your car and make it super easy to haul.

Also, travel trailers like the grey wolf and the white water retro don't last very long. they typically are good for about 10-15 years, then people pretty much throw them away. My in-laws currently have problems with mice that live in the walls of their starcraft, which looked awesome when they bought it 15 years ago. No one wants to buy it, it's going to get recycled basically.

Something to consider if you're going to finance one. Long term, the livin lite looks like the safest bet. All aluminum except for the axle, which is easy to service and replace.

I don't work for them, i'm just considering buying a 2500 truck and one of their truck campers. LivinLite All Aluminum Ultra Light Campers, Ultralight Campers, Lightweight Campers, Ultra-Lightweight Campers


----------



## CharlesRoberts (Aug 13, 2015)

I agree with Neseth. Use truck bed, It will make hauling safe and easy.


----------

